# Pics of our new filly



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

here is our new filly, sire was a paint, dam was QH, let me know what you think, she will be a year in april


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

I love the awkward baby stage  She's so cute you just want to hug the fluff out of her. Good luck with her


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Bless her heart .. lol. She'll look like a different horse when she sheds that coat and puts on a few pounds!

Love the color .. take lots of pics!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What an adorable face she has!! She looks like a teddy bear right now. Love it!


----------



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

RedRacer7 said:


> I love the awkward baby stage  She's so cute you just want to hug the fluff out of her. Good luck with her


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

RedRacer7 said:


> I love the awkward baby stage  She's so cute you just want to hug the fluff out of her. Good luck with her


Thanks a lot, and I hope hugging her will get the fluff out of her lol, she was a rescue, and was very malnutritioned, all the others are shedding but she hasn't even started yet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Shes cute! My daughter loves her color she loves all buckskins and duns. I too just love the lanky baby stages and growth spirts lol shes definately a cutie.


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

Adorable!! Props to you for taking her in. Best of luck with her.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

adorable 
have fun with her


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Cute filly!! Good luck with her.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

What a sweet little girl! She's adorable


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Take good care of her, she's a sweetie!


----------



## PetoftheDay (Mar 21, 2012)

She's gonna be a beauty once she gets some love and lots of food in her! A pox on whoever let her get in such bad shape, grrrrrrrrrrrrr. Give her an apple just for me, would you?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Awe how sweet! Very cute baby! Make sure you keep her wormed well. She might not shed if she's real wormy.


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

So precious! <3 Adorable filly! I love her colors! I just want to hug her!


----------



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

heres a pic of her and her mom the day she was born


----------



## PetoftheDay (Mar 21, 2012)

Awww, now we know where she got her golden good looks from!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She's lovely


----------



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

here is some updated pics, a month after we got her


----------



## PetoftheDay (Mar 21, 2012)

Awww, give her a hug from me, would you?


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow she looks amazing already! Can't wait to see what she'll look like with all that winter hair gone.


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

Her legs are looking GREAT for a 'under year' pony! she;s going to be one beautiful mare


----------



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

another pic, lol sorry just like showing her off


----------



## PetoftheDay (Mar 21, 2012)

Awww, fuzzy baby!


----------



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

*updated pics*

here she is 2 months later and with a little bit of weight and some hair removed


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow! She has changed a lot in one month. She looks great! I can't believe how much darker she has gotten.


----------



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

ya its been kinda a wierd, she was light, but as she shed she got dark, then she got light, then dark, not sure what to make of it


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Look at that pretty girl! I love how dark she is getting. She's looking shiny and are those dapples?  She looks like she's going to have a super long tail too!


----------



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

ya they kinda look like dapples eh, and ya her tail is long and super thick, becomes alot of fun, when she gets it full of burrs


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

*Finally Shedded Out*

Here she is, I know some of you wanted to see her once the winter fur was gone, and here she is,


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

She looks like a diffferent horse, WELL DONE :grin:!!!


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

GORGEOUS! What a transformation!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

She looks a million times better! Congrats  You should share more of her story with us.. I would be very interested to hear it 
Very gorgeous girl you have there.. a real diamond in the rough! You've done great with her!


----------

